# LOL Purple is nice (ebay madness)



## popup (Dec 5, 2011)

I was watching this, but, no.:wave:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thankfully, they are still available at reasonable prices.....oh, wait...:tongue:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/120888003148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

My JL purple Charger is close enough for the $3 that I paid for it.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats alot of one slot car. I dont think I have ever seen one that cost so much.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats alot of one slot car. I dont think I have ever seen one that cost so much.


There's this one here.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDE...380245486876?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item588865ad1c
>TOM<


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We saw a poiple wun go through MIB @ 1600 bux a few years back. Had white tail stripes if memory serves.

Note: The glass is an obvious re-glue, see all the fizzies? There also appears to be a huge stress depression in the roof panel. Ordinarily the Charger roof is quite flat. At most there would be the usual divot on the roof surface where the index peg resides above the glass insert. 

That warble in the roof is EXACTLY what happens when a glass insert is carelessly pried from a Charger or a Riviera. They are both very thin in the top of the roof panel.

I could be all wet....but the top does show differently than his orange offering.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Whats the big deal?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Super Coupe said:


> There's this one here.....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-MoDE...380245486876?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item588865ad1c
> >TOM<


I had to shoot him an offer of $30.00. lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> I had to shoot him an offer of $30.00. lol


hahahaha....hey Ed, you been here forever....how long has he been trolling that pile? Been a coupla years now hasnt it?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> hahahaha....hey Ed, you been here forever....how long has he been trolling that pile? Been a coupla years now hasnt it?


I first ran across his auction site about 12 years ago, his "goldmines" are still there. I'm sure a few people have asked/told him his prices are astronomical, but as we all know, most slotcar guys are nice and cordial and avoid stepping on feelings and toes. But really, this guy has to have a friend who see's this, why not nudge him a bit and say, "Hey dude, you been a laughing stock for years, i think its time to drop your prices."


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mayhaps he really just does not want to part with it?


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

At least he's not trying to rip you off with the shipping.


----------

